# India Dish



## rhart108 (Sep 21, 2012)

Hi, I'm new to Discuss Cooking so bear with me if I mess up this post. I have new neighbors from India and I would like to make them a simple dish to welcome them to the neighborhood. Does anyone know of a fairly simple but nice dish I could make?  I do need to get the ingredients from a local Stop & Shop though, so nothing requiring heavy shopping.  Hope I posted this correctly? Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Sep 21, 2012)

Welcome to DC rhart.

I wouldn't make them an Indian dish - they can probably do that a lot better than you can. 

Is there a dish from your heritage that you are really good at making?

You might want to find out if they eat meat, pork, beef, before cooking something for them.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 21, 2012)

I would agree with Taxlady.  Make something you already do well, and that you know will work.

Welcome to DC!


----------



## rhart108 (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh Yes!   That would be much easier.   I was just worried they would be gracious, thank me for the welcome, close the door, and throw out the food.  Lol!  I don't have a real definitive heritage. I cook from everywhere, rather a mutt.  But I do make a good Shrimp Mozambique.  And no worries, there is no meat involved.  Although, if they have a seafood allergy, I'm screwed. Thank you both for the great advice and giving me a warm welcome to DC.  And just to give you something in return (huge laugh), when I initially read your replies and you said welcome to DC, I thought to myself "I'm from Massachusetts, not DC" what are they talking about? And yes, I am blonde, but I cook rather well so I think thats a wash.  Thanks Again!


----------



## Josie1945 (Sep 22, 2012)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 22, 2012)

Just a word of caution.  Many Indians are also vegetarians you might want to confirm whether or not they are vegetarians before you bring them a dish.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 22, 2012)

Maybe a nice basket of fruit would go well to welcome them, it would suit all possibilities.   Also if they are really new to the area a list of local shops and where to get the freshest produce and maybe a list for local plumbers, electricians that you trust would be good.

Nice thought


----------



## taxlady (Sep 22, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> Maybe a nice basket of fruit would go well to welcome them, it would suit all possibilities.   Also if they are really new to the area a list of local shops and where to get the freshest produce and maybe a list for local plumbers, electricians that you trust would be good.
> 
> Nice thought


That's a great idea. It does handle the vegetarian/not vegetarian issue well.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you taxlady


----------



## Caslon (Sep 22, 2012)

rhart108 said:


> Hi, I'm new to Discuss Cooking so bear with me if I mess up this post. I have new neighbors from India and I would like to make them a simple dish to welcome them to the neighborhood. Does anyone know of a fairly simple but nice dish I could make?  I do need to get the ingredients from a local Stop & Shop though, so nothing requiring heavy shopping.  Hope I posted this correctly? Thanks!



If they aren't vegetarians you can always make my Lamb Curry for them. 

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f51/lamb-curry-easy-and-delicious-45167.html


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hello and welcome to DC


----------



## LPBeier (Sep 22, 2012)

First of all, Welcome to DC and you did very well on your first post! 

I agree with all the suggestions here.  Remember it is the thought that counts!  A nice fruit basket or some baking (though here you may have to watch if they eat/drink eggs and milk.  If you make bread, that would be a great thing.


----------



## menumaker (Sep 23, 2012)

*Curry? Go for it!*

Hello RHart,
I'm new to discuss cooking as well but they are a great bunch and have made me feel welcome. Also, we live all over the world so have different takes on things.
I would make a simple and mild Thai curry, slightly different from their familiar one but with the flavors you need. If you can buy 2 cans of coconut milk, a couple of limes and chili in some form ( either fresh or dried on jars), you are in business! Coriander would be great but if that's too exotic for your store try fresh parsley or thyme.
This will make you a great sauce to which you can add chicken or fish or shellfish. I would, however, ask them at the time you offer the invite if they are vegetarian as many are. If so, substitute the meat/fish for vegetables.Serve with boiled rice and a fresh tomato salad. Put a little bowl of spicy chutney and another one of a yogurt/cucumber dip on the table and I promise they will love your efforts!
Good luck 

I can help you further if you want when you've checked out what you can buy.


----------



## CWS4322 (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome to DC! I have very good friends who are vegetarians and from India. Personally, I would welcome them to the neighborhood by cooking s/thing vegetarian but not Indian (be safe--I made a chickpea-rhubarb curry in June that was to die for). Or, I would make lemon bars or another dessert. Or, a vegetarian soup and some homemade bread or rolls.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 23, 2012)

acerbicacid said:


> Maybe a nice basket of fruit would go well to welcome them, it would suit all possibilities.   Also if they are really new to the area a list of local shops and where to get the freshest produce and maybe a list for local plumbers, electricians that you trust would be good.
> 
> Nice thought



If we are taking a vote, I think the above is the best idea.  Somehow I think it's a bit intrusive to assume, or ask someone you have never met about what they do, or do not eat. That comes with getting to know them.  

A lovely small fruit basket would not offend anyone, and be welcome as a friendly greeting. Flowers for their table is another idea.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 24, 2012)

On the other hand, if you can pull off a simple curry meal, it would be complimentary and show them you are attuned to their ethnicity.  I suppose a safe basket of fruit would do ok.


----------



## taxlady (Sep 24, 2012)

Caslon said:


> On the other hand, if you can pull off a simple curry meal, it would be complimentary and show them you are attuned to their ethnicity.  I suppose a safe basket of fruit would do ok.


That should be a meal that you have done at least several times successfully. It shouldn't be something you are trying for the first time, which the OP would be doing, since the question was "...a fairly simple but nice dish I could make?".

Personally, I would always think that a dish that is not from someone's background is a better choice. They can probably do it better and it's something they can have any time they want it. I think it's better to serve/give something that's different.


----------



## Caslon (Sep 24, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That should be a meal that you have done at least several times successfully. It shouldn't be something you are trying for the first time, which the OP would be doing, since the question was "...a fairly simple but nice dish I could make?".
> 
> Personally, I would always think that a dish that is not from someone's background is a better choice. They can probably do it better and it's something they can have any time they want it. I think it's better to serve/give something that's different.



Make the curry 1st time...see if it turned out well, have a basket of fruit as a standby or give both.  

The OP mentioned some cooking experience. 

It was just a for fun suggestion. I happen to be marinating lamb for my lamb curry stew at the moment.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 24, 2012)

We had some of my wife's co-workers from India over to dinner this Spring. They had never been to our country before, so we decided to feed them some American dishes with ingredients that wouldn't be completely unfamiliar. The menu consisted of grilled chicken with homemade BBQ sauce (this was a big hit), along with potato salad, beans (no bacon added), and coleslaw. One of our guests was a vegetarian, and she seemed completely content munching away at the veggie-only dishes. The meal was a big success, and before flying back home, they made a point of thanking my wife once again for making them all feel welcome. I make a lot of Indian dishes, and could've easily gone that route, but by making something American, it gave them something they couldn't get at home and was a way of sharing our culture with them.

Moral of the story: stick to what you know best.


----------



## acerbicacid (Sep 24, 2012)

I agree with you Steve Kroll and tax lady  when she said "Personally, I would always think that a dish that is not from someone's background is a better choice. They can probably do it better and it's something they can have any time they want it. I think it's better to serve/give something that's different."

Or my "safe" suggestion of a welcome basket of fruit, safe but won't be thrown away.

I have some friends who have an Indian background and although some of the curry recipes given above, whilst I would like them, wouldn't be to their taste.


----------

